# super bowl let down



## TAJ (Apr 7, 2007)

Can you believe this?
As a fellow New Englander I am Apalled. This was a terrible game by the Pats. I now can look forward to the mountain bike season because the football season sucks. The Pats offensive line sucked and that's all I have to say.:madman: :madman:


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

I totally agree. Why did they save their worst game for last?

Assante catches that ball & the game is over!


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

I think your opinions are probably going to be the minority......

I'm glad to Giants won, but I do feel bad for Tom Brady....


----------



## TAJ (Apr 7, 2007)

*who care about Tom Brady*

I am a New Englander. I don't care about Tom's girlfriend. I care about what it is to be a New Englander. What they did tonight was embarassing. I am from New England and I am special


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

The pats sucks on ice. They deserved everything they got, and I'm tickled pink to know that the pats fans are crying right now.


----------



## TAJ (Apr 7, 2007)

As a New Englander we are critical. We don't except loses. The way they played, no wonder they lost.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Awww, pwetty boy Tommy Bwady's going home wifout a twophy! :ciappa:


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Karma


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree.....Plus they got their ass'es whooped by a very good defense. Suck it up. Sometimes you get beat by a better team.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I had a great Souper Bowl. :thumbsup:





































Oh! That football game?


----------



## starladear (Mar 1, 2004)

Football sucks, I'm going riding


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone notice Coach Belicheat.. He didn't stick around after the last play. He had to run off and destroy more tapes.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Drewdane said:


> Awww, pwetty boy Tommy Bwady's going home wifout a twophy! :ciappa:


that is of course, assuming he didn't bring the three he already has to the game with him....

an i'm with starladear. glad i got a good night of sleep.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

TAJ said:


> As a fellow New Englander I am Apalled.


You should be. Your coach walked off the field before the game was over, and then proceed to give one of the most appalling interviews of any professional sport ever.

He was a complete D!ck to the interview who was doing his job. He knew that he was obliged to give an interview, win or lose, and could have done better.

He did not congradulate the winning team, but instead sulked like a poor-sport 5 year old who didn't win. When asked what he would tell his team, he said that he'd tell them he was dissappointed. How 'bout "Congrats for a great season, the last game didn't come out like we wanted." Who would EVER want to play for this guy.

I really don't care much for pro-football, but this was a real dissappiontment and a real let-down for good sportsmanship in general.

As a New Englander, you SHOULD be appalled.

Congrats to the Giants and their fans (of which I am not one of), they earned the victory and showed how to do it with class.

EDIT> Most New Englanders I know are cool, my point was not to diss on them, but more-so to point out that he let you down.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

TAJ said:


> Can you believe this?
> As a fellow New Englander I am Apalled. This was a terrible game by the Pats. I now can look forward to the mountain bike season because the football season sucks. The Pats offensive line sucked and that's all I have to say.:madman: :madman:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!! As a life long Giants fan, I have taken my lumps over the years, especially the past few weeks. After spending lots of time on the sports boards, I am SICK AND TIRED of Pats fans saying they choked! Give some credit where credit is due.

Face it, your team was out played, out maned, out hustled, and out coached. The score is not an indication of the @ss whoopin' that team took, The o-line was a joke, Brady proved he is no better than any other QB when pressured, and how about that running game?

The Giants ran the ball up and down the field on that defense! In typical Giants fashion they could not punch it in, but in the end they did what they had to do.

Brady is eating is words now. "17 points?" Not sure if anyone saw any of the post game interviews, but 2 really stood out to me. Amani Toomer said the Giants play much more physical defenses in the NFC East like Dallas, Washington. and Philly. NIce shot!

But the best was Antonio Pierce, with his "18 and 1, write a book about that!" YEAH, SUCK IT Pats fans. This will go down as the best Super Bowl ever. The best offense the NFL has ever seen, gets the beat down of a lifetime by a 5th seed NFC team!

Let be one of the many now that is eating my share of crow. I wanted Eli out mid way through the year. Suddenly, this guy goes unconscience and has a s perfect of a post season you could have. Think about it, he has proven he is in the 5 best active QB's with this post season run. He beat Romo in Dallas, the magical Favre in Green Bay, and Brady in the Super Bowl, where the man shines. And please, understand the Eli WON that game for the Giants. GO BLUE!


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

ayup. the pats didn't lose the game, the giants won it. all whining about the pats having a bad game is crap. the giants D simply took it to them.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

bmateo said:


> You should be. Your coach walked off the field before the game was over, and then proceed to give one of the most appalling interviews of any professional sport ever.
> 
> He was a complete D!ck to the interview who was doing his job. He knew that he was obliged to give an interview, win or lose, and could have done better.
> 
> ...


No kidding. Belichek's behavior at the end of the game was inexcusable.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

TAJ said:


> Can you believe this?
> . I now can look forward to the mountain bike season because the football season sucks.


LMAO. So if the Pats won, you wouldn't be looking forward to bike season?

I'm appalled that a New Englander started this thread.

Quit Yur whining.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Football sucks. Do you really put so much of your own self worth in a game where you can only watch? Get over it.


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

*Give the Giants the props they deserve*

The Pats (all of them, you can't pin this on Brady alone) folded like a cheap suit under the Giants pressure. New York deserves this win.


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*??*

What does this have to do with mountain biking?


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

New England/Boston fans are the worst fans, second only to Italian football (soccer) fans. I can't imagine being embarrassed of a team that went undefeated in the regular season. Lighten up you guys.

Now if you're embarrassed about the fact that your coach is a complete douche bag......


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey, it was a good game that for the most part stayed on topic and when it comes to the super bowl thats all a sports fan can really ask for. I could give a sh!t less about jessica simpson, the commercials, janet jackson... all that crap is for people who really don't care about football but feel the need to "participate."


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

SwissBuster said:


> What does this have to do with mountain biking?


I was hoping you could answer that question. After all, you're the one who clicked on a thread that was entitled "superbowl let down" and then replied in the thread.:thumbsup: 

It does have something to do with being a good sport and a good person, which I think embodies the spirit of "passion" for most of us, but that's just _my_ opinion...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

bmateo said:


> ..coach walked off the field before the game was over, and then proceed to give one of the most appalling interviews of any professional sport ever.


Damn. I missed that. Then again it was on at 1:30 am to 5:30 am here in Euroland so maybe I was a bit tired towards the end. Too bad super bowl is the only NFL game to get shown here whole year.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Drewdane said:


> No kidding. Belichek's behavior at the end of the game was inexcusable.


I could have sworn I saw Brady walking off right behind him.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Cry Chowder Heads! Cry! :cryin:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

slocaus said:


> I had a great Souper Bowl.
> 
> Oh! That football game?


Those trails don't look to be in very good shape...

Personally, i did not watch the game. I did homework instead. i am just that cool.

personally, i would have liked to see the pats get the perfect season, but bottom line is, i don't really care.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

rkj__ said:


> Those trails don't look to be in very good shape...


It is actually a cow pasture that belongs to the local university; the cows have really messed it up, see their tracks? We use this as access to the trails north of town (and the road along the RR tracks) to keep from riding about 3 miles of freeway (legal but nerve wracking). There are runners, walkers, cows, and turkeys out here.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

dewthedru said:


> ayup. the pats didn't lose the game, the giants won it. all whining about the pats having a bad game is crap. the giants D simply took it to them.


mmmm... Kinda. The Giants D did a great job, but the Pats weren't bringing their A game. Brady let the Giants get into his head, he was passing like crap even when he wasn't getting hurried.

Eli Manning showed his stuff, he was (mostly) showing great poise under pressure.

I didn't watch the post game, but Belichick better remember that he made some freaking bad calls which might have met the game. He coulda had three more points in the second quarter. The O line and Brady didn't exactly shine, but the coach messed up too.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Did Belichick walk off the field before a post game handshake, or did he talk to Coughlin and say congrats and then left the field? There was a second left on the clock and he conceded the victory to the Giants at that point. The refs made everyone clear the field after the handshake to run one more play. At least that is the way I saw it, not really an arrogance thing. 

Anyway, the last 5 games of the season for the Giants had them looking like the darkhorse team. I wasn't entirely surprised by the win. Pats may be (have been) a dynasty but NY was the best team in the NFL at this point in the season.

2008: GO PANTHERS!!!


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Sheesh, cry me a river, Pats fans. What a bunch of whiners.

Give credit to the Giants. I would have given the game MVP to the entire Giants defensive line. I'm not a fan of either team, but it was a great game....and my wife and I won over $300 in Super Bowl pools -- woohoo!!

My brother in law is a die-hard Cowboy fan, and he turned me on to this on You tube. Check it out:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Albee said:


> Sheesh, cry me a river, Pats fans. What a bunch of whiners.


Do you expect them to celebrate, and be happy their team lost? 

Of course they are going to whine. They are upset. :lol:


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

*I found a super bowl to ski*

:thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

bmateo said:


> He did not congradulate the winning team, but instead sulked like a poor-sport 5 year old who didn't win. When asked what he would tell his team, he said that he'd tell them he was dissappointed. How 'bout "Congrats for a great season, the last game didn't come out like we wanted." Who would EVER want to play for this guy.


Haha, never thought I could hear the word "disappointed" more in 2 minutes.


----------



## wonky57 (Dec 1, 2007)

I enjoyed the game, in sports the favorite is not always the certain winner. It's what keeps me watching. Usually most fans can never recall who played in a Superbowl. Unfortunately for the Pats, as good as they are, that game will be remembered for a long time.


----------



## 4000psi (Jul 6, 2006)

Rode/partied so hard at The Icycle at Fontana Dam thaT I fell asleep by halftime. SINGLESPEED INDUCED COMA!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

dowst said:


> Haha, never thought I could hear the word "disappointed" more in 2 minutes.


Or enjoyed it more.


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

bmateo said:


> I was hoping you could answer that question. After all, you're the one who clicked on a thread and then replied. It does have something to do with being a good sport and a good person.


Damn, you nailed me there. And then I compound the error by replying again...

If I have to rationlise my post, I can't remember if I clicked on the thread expecting a ride story on Superbowl Sunday or not, but it struck me that something so off topic did not inspire the usual OT rants. I got to thinking that if I had posted a story about (say) soccer, I would quickly have been pulled into line. I guess we can test this the next time there is some big event in soccer...

I'm not sure that being a football fan makes you a good person, by the way.

Back to your first point, though, I should have just ignore the whole thread. It's not normally my style to play the role of OT nazi.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

Were there even any Pats fans before 2000?


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

bstyle74 said:


> Were there even any Pats fans before 2000?


Oh hell yes!

Growing up in Beantown in the 70's and 80's, aka the Steve Grogan Years - Sam "The Man" (or was it 'Bam'?) Cunningham was one of my favorites! Part of the real rushing legacy of the 1978 squad; one of two teams to exceed 3000 yards, if I recall my inane football trivia properly...










Back when Foxboro was just a simple stadium with concrete 'benches' for the seats, and no frikkin 'SkyBoxes' and such and AMC Gremlins came with Levi's Interiors (special Order, of course). Hell, you could take your family to the game and feed 'em as much junk as you could imagine then for 1/2 the price of a lame seat / ticket currently.



As for the OP - it was the best SuperBowl I've seen in a long, long time. An actual game that was close until the last minute or two. I assumed it'd be a blowout, and when I tuned in late in the 2nd quarter, it was clear the defense of NY was on their "A" game and had already rattled Brady. I should have waited until 3 1/2 minutes left in the 4th - as that seems to be when the whole game 'happened'.

At least NE (the region - not the team) can take some pride in knowing the former BC coach steered the underdog NY team to a brilliant victory - for football, anyhow. I give Coughlin a lot of respect for staying as cool as a cucumber 'till the end.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jan 29, 2004)

*Super Bowl over Iraq...*

My 4 hour flight just happened to coincide with the Super Bowl...so I pretty much missed it all. Our controlling agency would broadcast the score occasionally though. It gave us something different to talk about with the boomers (they work the boom in the air-refueling tanker) everytime we went to get gas.

Nice change pace from the standard life out here...


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Wow,*



Dwight Moody said:


> mmmm... Kinda. The Giants D did a great job, but the Pats weren't bringing their A game. Brady let the Giants get into his head, he was passing like crap even when he wasn't getting hurried.
> 
> Eli Manning showed his stuff, he was (mostly) showing great poise under pressure.
> 
> I didn't watch the post game, but Belichick better remember that he made some freaking bad calls which might have met the game. He coulda had three more points in the second quarter. The O line and Brady didn't exactly shine, but the coach messed up too.


I am surprised to see such a nice thread about the Super Bowl here in Passion.
Everyone being so nice and all. Mr.Moody,you forgot about the lack of a running
game by the Pat's. Brady was in bad shape with his injury. He was given some
nice shots for the game, so I am told. In time we will know. Bottom Line,you always
bring your A game. Peace.

MTK{DieHard Steeler's Fan}


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

It's too bad about the writers strike. The Patriots really could have used this guy.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

bstyle74 said:


> Were there even any Pats fans before 2000?


Only just about everyone within the states of Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire, the Eastern Part of Connecticut and a lot of North Eastern New York (Hey, we hate NYC/Jersey and Buffalo sucks and is farther away). Plus a heck of a lot of people who came to Boston for college and left with the Pats as their second favorite team.


----------



## hazza man (Dec 4, 2006)

*Super bowl in Australia*

I don't know much about American football and don't really need to as most Australians would probs not give a s**t about it (cause we have a better football game known as AFL ). And the super bowl is not broadcast in Australia but this made the news and is the first time in my life i can recall it any American football making the news. Also there was something about ads at the super bowl costing $100 000+ per second, would this be true?? Anyway this must have been a big upset for it to make it to our news.


----------



## hummerlv60 (Dec 8, 2006)

Not sure if they were $100,000 a second but superbowl commercials have always been crazy expensive, but its a good way to advertise as this was the second most watched program in the history of USA Tv, behind the mash season finale 

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/recent_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003678091

Guess they were around $100,000 for every second of a 30 second spot, crazy.


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree that the game was great, and I personally am happy with the result. The Patriots were caught cheating and still lied about what they had been doing (now it's coming out that they taped the walkthrough of the Rams before their first superbowl victory)... All that aside, I thought it was total BS for Belicheck to run off the field after the Ref talked to him and told him that there was another play left. You don't get to "concede" the victory and leave the field. Remember when they were up 52-? and were going for it on 4th down in the 4th quarter against teams that couldn't concede the victory and leave the field? Belicheck at that point said "we wanted to give their defense a chance to stop us"... LOL Well the Refs wanted to give you a chance with that one second! Oh, I see... when you are losing you don't want to stick around for the end of the game? What a poor sport...

I sure hope the truth comes out about how badly they've been cheating and they throw the book at this team. I would have been happier if they had said this team couldn't play for 5 years in the playoffs after being caught cheating an lying. Losing a draft pick is bad, but not quite a strong enough message. Now that they have further evidence about their cheating, that they tried to conceal, they better come up with further punishment. Send a message to the rest of the teams that cheating and lying is not tolerated.

If Gold Medal winners in the Olympics have to give their medals back when they are caught cheating (M. Jones, Ben Johnson, etc) - then perhaps Super Bowl cheaters shouldn't get to keep their rings!


----------

